# Columbian Tegu growth rate



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Since columbian tegus do not hibernate and their max size is smaller than the argentines, do they grow as rapidly as the argentines can, and at what approximate age do they usually reach max size?


----------



## Primestick (Nov 22, 2010)

I would like to know the same thing. i have almost a year old tegu and he dosnt look to be as big as some of the ones ive seen in pics. How big should they be at a year


----------

